# Saltwater newbie - Should I use a kayak anchor for isnhore fishing?



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

I haven't see a newbie string really, so pardon the newbiedom of this.

When I'm fishing lakes and rivers in my Yak, I don't use an anchor, and a manageable amount of drifting around doesn't bother me.

Is this approach generally manageable for inshore fishing or would you recommend an anchor or something like the stakeout pole I've seen around? 

I've heard mixed things about the safety of using an anchor in some situations anyway, so since I don't expect to be jigging down on some GPS coordinates or anything, I just figured that once I found the right fishing spot I was after, I could generally drift around and correct myself as needed?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

You're probably gonna want some sort of anchor, but i guess it does depend on your style of fishing. For one thing, in saltwater you tend to be in more open, windier areas and it doesnt take much to blow a kayak around. Between the wind and currents, you'll end up wanting an anchor, stakeout pole, or drift sock for control...but that's just my opinion. Also, when you get on a school of fish, anchoring up will allow you to bring the fish to you instead of vice versa and risk spooking his buddies. Again, just my opinion. Another thing to consider is if you plan on hopping out and wading, you'll need an anchor or wading line to secure your yak.

You could always go out a few times without an anchor and see how it works for you, but then again it's not like an anchor is a huge investment and it's always a good thing to have whether you use it or not.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*"newbiedom" - I like that!*

I fish the same way as you most of the time. I'll find an area I want to fish and go straight upwind. I'll drift across as slow as possible. If the wind or current is moving too fast I'll hang my anchor off the side in the water and quietly lower it down if I start moving too fast. I don't like to keep correcting myself with the paddle because it makes too much noise.

I always keep the anchor ready to lower just in case of a big snook or something. Often I am in tight places and need to use it to keep from getting pulled into the mangroves. 

It also is very useful if you need to rig up a new leader or something. Many times I stopped to set up a rod and found myself on the other side of the Gulf by the time I'm done.

Just be sure to use a cleat or something so you can release it quick if needed. Don't tie it directly to you yak, and use a line that floats so you can go back for it.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! That settles it, I'm definitely getting an anchor. I've been in over-research mode so that I'd be ready to go coastal on a weekend whim, and had gotten the impression that you can somhow get yourself into safety trouble in some anchor use situations. But with the safe/quick release approach with cleat and floating rope, I can release it quickly if I get stuck to a barge:


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Be careful anchoring in a ripping current. If you turtle, you will go and your yak will stay.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yakhunter said:


> Be careful anchoring in a ripping current. If you turtle, you will go and your yak will stay.


The currents can be swift in inlets and when anchoring in such condition, your anchor can get caught. I've had a case where my anchor got stuck and I could not get it loose so I had to cut the line. Now I just have a homemade anchor which is just concrete poured over a coffee can.

When you are anchored in swift currents, it is a funny feeling. I feel like I'm going to get sea sick.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

SoutheastYakFish said:


> I've heard mixed things about the safety of using an anchor in some situations anyway


You are right about not wanting to anchor in some positions. I had an experience, may have been a fluke, but I was swamped anyway. I was fishing in the ICW and was anchored while replacing a jig and gulp that had been broken off by a fish. The current was pretty strong, and the yak was pulling hard against the anchor. A big boat came by and since the yak was anchored, the front didn't ride up in the wake, instead, washing over the boat and me. I have a ocean kayak prowler sot, so I didn't sink, but the yak was full of water and I had to get out and dump it. note: it was winter and i had the plugs in, so the water couldn't run out. If it had been summer and warm water, it wouldn't have been a problem. Also, there is an easy way to make a trolley so you can anchor from the front or the back of the yak without changing anything.

Till next time....
Tight lines!
Johnny "FishinTopsail"
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

You might also want to experiment with a drag chain. I use a 3' section of chain and 25' or 50' of line sometimes depending on conditions. The links are 1"x1 3/4". It's very effective in medium wind and current and very useful in the surf. I always anchor off the stern. When it's rough, the chain will stop me or slow me way down without the worry about the yak turning over. In a hard current, I drift slowly or not at all. It never hangs up on obstructions. In the surf, the chain lifts off the bottom on a big swell. When I want to anchor, I use an anchor but I use the drag chain 90 percent of the time. I would never anchor in the surf.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

*Drag Chain*

Hey CaughtMyself..... What a great idea! I haven't heard of this before, but I bet it really works well. I have a bout a 5' piece of chain in the size you mentioned. Do you think that would be OK or should I cut it? I fish a lot around oyster beds, and my anchor gets caught up all the time. The chain sounds like an excellent idea. Thanks for the post.
Till next time....
Tight lines!
Johnny
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

ccc6588 said:


> The currents can be swift in inlets and when anchoring in such condition, your anchor can get caught. I've had a case where my anchor got stuck and I could not get it loose so I had to cut the line. Now I just have a homemade anchor which is just concrete poured over a coffee can.
> 
> When you are anchored in swift currents, it is a funny feeling. I feel like I'm going to get sea sick.


You may not realize it but that concrete has very little weight in the water. It is like wood would feel out of the water. IMO you need a 2lb Danforth type for anchoring in sand or a folding anchor for rocky bottoms.

Tom


----------

